# Trot line deployed



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Right before dark. 30 hooks baited with 5 skipjack whole, the other 25 baited with gizzard shad. Got it in my 70' hole. Will move shallower tomorrow and bait with bluegill. 
Several folks catching crappie this afternoon. We will check the line around 10 and again at daylight. Will try to report back if I can get signal. Alabama River north of millers ferry


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Will be waiting on a report. Be safe out there


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well ? No 10:00 report.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

No morning report either?? I am sure its due to all the fish he is hauling in!!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Jeopardy music playing...Lol


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Suspense is killin us try'n


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

One 5# blue. 100 crappie. 3 keepers


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> One 5# blue. 100 crappie. 3 keepers


Sounds like many of my bream trips, without the 5# blue.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tryn I think the new weather has em jacked up. I put a 20lber and a couple 10's in the boat and not another bite.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> One 5# blue. 100 crappie. 3 keepers


 I hit my pier for a little while this morning. I only caught 2 crappie, and only one was a keeper. The lake is still going through a turn over,lots of bubbles still coming to the top. It shouldn't be much longer before things get right down my way.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Give it another day or two and its on again. Ill be making my way over to Alabama River here soon.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry about starting a report and then not having signal to carry thru. I didn't exaggerate the 100 crappie. Any wood held at least 10 - 8"ers. Right at dark yesterday it changed and for the last 15 minutes of light 8"ers changed to 12"ers. And I boated 5 as fast as I could bait up. Ended up fishing for about 6 hrs total and had 12 keepers for supper tonight. Bought 150 minnows Friday and ran out this morning. 
The trot line was too much work with the other things I had going in so it didn't get baited for night #2. Son and I actually forgot about taking it up and had already loaded the boat and was back at the cabin. Really wanted to just leave it but needed to be a good example so we went back and launched the boat and picked her up. 
Beautiful weekend!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice mess of fish, good job!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice Try'n ! I couldn't beg a bite this morning.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Look at them white crappie!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Look at them white crappie!



90% of the short ones were blacks. All of the keepers were whites, I swear I can't figure these fish out. Last year same dates I limited out both days and never caught even one short one


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good on you, Try'n, for doing the right thing and going back for the trotline.

Loved the picture with the leaves changing and the "whiskers" on the water. That's a beautiful place you have there. Don't ever take it for granted.

Crappie are like women - about the time you think you have them figured out, they come untrained.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Big Catfish can be even trickier


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That 1st pic is purty brother!!! makes me sleepy just looking at it, can't imagine the sound---be out like a light! Need a hammock and a gas fire pit on your pier! With the cooler weather, no bugs and all peace!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

beautiful pics and report....thx


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n .....that's a beautiful photo of the early morn.....suitable for framing. Thanks for sharing and the report.


----------

